# Hi, new member



## Brian06 (4 mo ago)

Hi all. I have a female Vizsla that is 6 months old. When I have her sit as soon as I step back she begins to go with me, almost in a half down position. i can’t get her to stay….how can I fix this? Thank you


----------

